# بشرى للذين يخافون من شك الابرة...



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

*إبرة تحقن في الجسم بدون  ألم‏ *
 السبت - 6  آذار - 2010 - 20:33:05 




*التفاصيل  *​








توصل  بروفسور ياباني إلى ابتكار وسيلة للتلقيح وحقن الأدوية في 



الجسم من دون ألم  بعدما طور إبراً في منتهى الصغر.


ونقلت صحيفة "دايلي  تلغراف" البريطانية عن كانجي تاكادا من 



جامعة كيوتو للصيدلة قوله انه تمكن  من تطوير إبر في منتهى 



الصغر لا تكسر باطن البشرة ولا الطبقة الثانية من  الجلد.


وأوضح ان الإبر  مصنوعة من مركب كيميائي يعرف باسم "بوليمر"


 قابل للذوبان في الماء، وهو  يتحلل عند ضغطه داخل البشرة.


وأشار تاكادا إلى ان  علماء آخرين حاولوا استخدام السكر لصنع هذا 



النوع من الإبر لكن جهودهم باءت  بالفشل لأن السكر يفسد عند 



حرارة تفوق الـ100 درجة مئوية.


وأكد ان برنامج الحقن  الجديد الذي طوره سيصبح متوفراً في 



المستشفيات اليابانية خلال سنتين.




..عكس السير..


​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بشرى للذين يخافون مش شك الابرة...*

الله خبر حلو جدا
بس للاسف بعد سنتين وهيكون في اليابان
كليمو الله يباركلك هاتلي كام واحدة اخزنهم عندي
انا بعملها جنازة لو هاخد ابره او اعمل تحليل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك كتير علي الخبر
وفي انتظار الابر​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: بشرى للذين يخافون مش شك الابرة...*

يارب سلام
شكرااااااا للمعلومه القيمه دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مارس 2010)

*الله حلوة اوى الابرة دى
ياريت لو تنزل مصر
لانى بموت من الابر اوى
ومش بحبها
ميرسى لك كتير يا كليمو للخبر
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

خبر هايل يا كليمووو ,ناس كتير عندها فوبيا من الابر 
يااريت تنزل مصر فعلا
الف شكر للخبر يا باشـــــــــا


----------



## Mason (12 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى أوى كليمو على الأختراع الرائع دا_

_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: بشرى للذين يخافون مش شك الابرة...*



marmora jesus قال:


> الله خبر حلو جدا
> بس للاسف بعد سنتين وهيكون في اليابان
> كليمو الله يباركلك هاتلي كام واحدة اخزنهم عندي
> انا بعملها جنازة لو هاخد ابره او اعمل تحليل
> ...





ههههههههههههههههه

حاضر يا مرمورة 

كم واحدة عايزة


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

didi adly

ههههههههههه

كم واحدة عايزة يا جميلة


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus

اكيد ستصل الى كل بقاع الارض

الشكر لمرورك الرائع


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

*الحمدلله انا مش بخاف*
*بت قوية بقة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2010)

*يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
الكل بيترعب من الابر وشكتها
ياريت توصل لكل البلاد
خبر جامد ثانكس سنونوتى​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*شكرا أخى كليمو

للخبر المفرح جدا جدا*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2010)

++meso++

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2010)

*اجمل خبر سمعته
بجد متعرفش قد اية بعانى من الحقن
هههههههههههه
بخاف منهم اصلى
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسى كتير يا كليمووووووووووووو
على الخبر الحلو ده.......... 
ولكن  بس.......
تفتكر ممكن تنزل مصر بعد اد اية؟؟؟؟
عشان بعانى من الحقن جدا
 :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

أنا كنت اخاف وكنت اتصبب عرقا" ... لكن دلوقتي لا ...أمد ايدي وأي حاجة دون خوف ...
شكرا" للخبر يا شحرور


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> *الحمدلله انا مش بخاف*
> *بت قوية بقة*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​




برااافوووووووووو يا بنوتة

بس انا بخاف منها

ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

معك حق يا كوكى

بدها على الاقل شي سنة

ونتأمل بوقت اقل تصل


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

سندريلا

هههههههههههههه

انا زيك بخاف من الابرة

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا كليمووووووووووووو
> على الخبر الحلو ده..........
> ولكن  بس.......
> تفتكر ممكن تنزل مصر بعد اد اية؟؟؟؟
> ...



حوالي السنة يا نور

ونتأمل وصولها بوقت اقل

مشكورة للمرور الجميل


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

*تسدء كنت شجاعة وانا صغيرة فى موضوع الابر ده كانت العيال تخاف وتعيط فى المدرسة وانا مش بتفرق معايا بس ده وانا صغيرة بقى لما كبرت بقيت اقلق هههههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

*ياريت بقي 

الأني لو بموت ( بعد الشر عليا )  مش هاخد حقنه 

شكرا علي الموضوع 

سلام المسيح مع الكل*


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

نور وسط الظلام

مش اقل من سنة

اصلنا البلاد المتخلفة

كدة واخدين فكرة عننا

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

اني بل

برافووووووووووو

انا نوووووووووووو

هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

جيلان

عايزة تضحكي يا زميلة

بخافها

هههههههههههههههههه

ها وصي جاري الطيار

يجبلي معاه منهم


----------



## جيلان (16 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جيلان
> 
> عايزة تضحكي يا زميلة
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مع البرامج وصيه هههههههههههه
تحفة انت*


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

*+ jesus servant +

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

*جورجينا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

